# W



## aglayaepanchin (Jul 24, 2016)

Hey,

I have a problem that I don't like the classical soloist singing. It's something about the color and sound of the "instrument" but I can't really explain it. I enjoy choral pieces when the choir is singing but when the soloist starts I just don't like it. This bums me out because it seems that because of this I am missing out on all of this amazing music (operas etc.), so what my question really is that can I get over this if I just "practise" listening to classical singing and try to get used to it or is it game over for me? :O


----------



## Janspe (Nov 10, 2012)

Just give it time. I used to have problems with classical singing too, but exposure to a lot of vocal music by different composers did the trick!


----------



## aglayaepanchin (Jul 24, 2016)

Good to hear, I'll keep trying!


----------



## Adam Weber (Apr 9, 2015)

"Practice" could work. It works for me. I've found it helps to play "unfamiliar" music in the background. Eventually I get used to it, then once I've warmed to the sound, I go back for concentrated listening.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

aglayaepanchin said:


> Hey,
> 
> I have a problem that I don't like the classical soloist singing. It's something about the color and sound of the "instrument" but I can't really explain it. I enjoy choral pieces when the choir is singing but when the soloist starts I just don't like it. This bums me out because it seems that because of this I am missing out on all of this amazing music (operas etc.), so what my question really is that can I get over this if I just "practise" listening to classical singing and try to get used to it or is it game over for me? :O


You can try different voices, female like sopranos or mezzo soprano's and male ; tenor/ bass / baritone.
See what you like most.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I'm right there with you, friend. It's been that way all my life, but has gotten a little better.

I played mental games to help. For instance, I love electronic music, synthesizers and so forth, so when an ungodly warbling soprano comes on, I think of her / it as some kind of weird theremin or synthesizer rather than a human making an obnoxious racket. That eased my aversion a little, but I still listened with the volume turned down.

Another way to ease into it is to try pieces with wordless soloists, wordless soprano especially can be beautiful. Try Vaughan Williams' Sinfonia Antartica and wait for the eerie soprano parts. (She comes in at about the 3 minute mark, then various places throughout) I can almost promise you won't mind.

Then maybe Gorecki's 3rd Symphony will work for you too.

I had to follow this route to enable me to enjoy Beethoven's 9th fully without cringing. To be honest though, sometimes I still cringe during some soloist performances.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Individual voices vary immensely. Go to Wiki, get lists of great singers from the beginning of recording until now, go to YouTube and listen. That may sound like torture to you now, but I think you'll end up amazed at what the human voice is capable of, and you may find singers whose voices you really love.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Weston said:


> I'm right there with you, friend. It's been that way all my life, but has gotten a little better.


I'm with Weston. I have an aversion to sopranos with vibrato so wide that you can jump-rope through it. I got past it by listening to historically informed performances, like John Eliot Gardiner's choirs. They keep vibrato to a minimum, and he gets ahold of some fabulous singers. Now I am inching into the warblers; I'm not as bad as I used to be.

Once you find a singer who speaks to you, explore the repertoire that they record. Then you will find yourself able to branch out.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Woodduck said:


> Individual voices vary immensely. Go to Wiki, get lists of great singers from the beginning of recording until now, go to YouTube and listen. That may sound like torture to you now, but I think you'll end up amazed at what the human voice is capable of, and you may find singers whose voices you really love.


I might add a shallow caveat not to actually watch the videos. I remember the weird lip quivering facial distortions putting me off too years ago, especially with the aforementioned warblers. I have no idea how they force their muscles to do that, and it's kind of amazing, but also disturbing.


----------



## Olias (Nov 18, 2010)

What's worse is when you have a pianist or violinist that sings along to their own concerto.


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

aglayaepanchin said:


> Hey,
> 
> I have a problem that I don't like the classical soloist singing. It's something about the color and sound of the "instrument" but I can't really explain it. I enjoy choral pieces when the choir is singing but when the soloist starts I just don't like it. This bums me out because it seems that because of this I am missing out on all of this amazing music (operas etc.), so what my question really is that can I get over this if I just "practise" listening to classical singing and try to get used to it or is it game over for me? :O


I have never liked 'em and I still don't like 'em no matter how much I listen to 'em. So don't feel bad.


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet (Aug 31, 2011)

Klavierspieler said:


> I have never liked 'em and I still don't like 'em no matter how much I listen to 'em. So don't feel bad.


Same for me. I also don't like the music they are singing, for the most part. I'm bored stiff by opera (except for the overtures or other instrumental parts and some few exceptions - a few Puccini or Mozart arias, for example) and am OK with that. There's plenty of non-soloist-vocal music to enjoy.


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

Manxfeeder said:


> I'm with Weston. I have an aversion to sopranos with vibrato so wide that you can jump-rope through it.
> .


I am usually not bothered by it unless someone reminds me of it.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Sloe said:


> I am usually not bothered by it unless someone reminds me of it.


Oops. Then I'm sorry I brought it up.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Weston said:


> I might add a shallow caveat not to actually watch the videos. I remember the weird lip quivering facial distortions putting me off too years ago, especially with the aforementioned warblers. I have no idea how they force their muscles to do that, and it's kind of amazing, but also disturbing.


I have to admit, there are some amazingly beautiful singers out there, but once they open their mouths, I don't know what happens. I don't think classical singers always do well in close-ups.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

Manxfeeder said:


> I'm with Weston. I have an aversion to sopranos with vibrato so wide that you can jump-rope through it.


when you can't even understand what the pitch is supposed to be


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Manxfeeder said:


> I have to admit, there are some amazingly beautiful singers out there, but once they open their mouths, I don't know what happens. I don't think classical singers always do well in close-ups.


On the others hand, some do very well .


----------

